# 6 month havanese not eating food



## figo (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi,

I got our puppy (figo) when he was 10 weeks old. I know his food brand, timings etc. From last 2 weeks he is not having his food, just little snack now and then. He was also going through teething phase and I thought it could b the reason. But he got his new teeth and still not eating. We tried wet food, dry food, mix etc but he sniffs and tries to push the bowl. We even changed his bowl, fed from hand, carpet but no effect. 

As a final step, took to Vet, they tested his stool sample for worms and told he is perfecty alright. But I am not convinced, he will not have energy if he doesn't eat.

Please advise.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's what I would do. Find 2 good quality foods that you like. Not OL Roy or Beneful. Go to a pet food store and get something good quality from there. One dry and one canned. For one feeding give him the dry and one feeding give him the canned. After 15 minutes take it away and don't give him anything else until next feeding time. One thing you can add to the food is something called tripe. It smells awful but dogs LOVE it! Just one small spoonful mixed with his food. That might be enough to remind him that food is good! Tripett is one brand, ask at the pet food store. It's canned.

That way you know you are giving him a choice of good things and if he chooses not to eat it's because he's not hungry. About 6 months I believe their growth slows down so he may just need less food.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau has been getting the same food since he began eating (started with the breeder). All along, there have been times he would eat and times he wouldn't. I've learned not to worry about it. He has gone as long as 3 days without eating (although he was drinking and eliminating just fine). And yet, he is 2 1/2 years old now and remains healthy, happy and fully energized. I'm convinced they will eat when they are hungry -- and that there is no reason to encourage them as long as they are healthy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Try something yummy like boiled chicken or steak. If he eats it he is just being a picky boy! If he eats it go back to feeding one thing. Don't keep changing it up. Put his food down for 20 minutes and if he doesn't eat it, wait until his next meal. He will eventually eat If he doesn't eat the steak or chicken, I would take him back to the vet for blood work. I hope he eats!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

My Leo is a very streaky eater. He'll eat really well for a couple days then go 3-4 and kind of pick at his food then a day or two when he'll eat well. I figure as long as he is growing, is drinking and eliminating appropriately, and seems generally healthy I won't really worry. Sometimes I do think it just takes less food for these little guys than we think it should so it seems as if they aren't eating enough. Has your puppy been gaining weight or at least holding his weight? If so, he is probably just regulating his food intake according to the amount of food he needs.


----------



## figo (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you all so much. I started feeding him canned food with some dry mix. Strangely he is now eating. Could be both the reason.. good wet food and change in his food habits. His intake is definitely lesser than his usual but could be a reason my boy has grown up . Happy that he is eating now.. will keep in mind of your replies that they have uneven eating schedules .

This forum is amazing.. I will b on it for more tips.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Oreo picks at his food. One day he'll feel like eating and then another he doesn't.

What I found works for me is mixing his kibble with other kibble.

Right now, I am mixing Origen Regional 2/3 and 1/3 Origen Fish. He'll take a mouthful and bring it to to the carpet to pick out the fish kibble...and he gives up after a couple mouthfuls and ends up eating everything.

Once in awhile I will put some salmon oil in it as well.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

Maybe try the raw food, especially that boiled chicken or steak. There are times that my boy won't eat much for days but his appetite return eventually as he may get too hungry.


----------

